# Possible Magnesium deficiency?



## pocusfocus (Jun 16, 2013)

I think my plant may have a Magnesium/Calcium deficiency but I cant be sure. Would any of y'all be willing to help a new grower? 

Strain: Delicious Caramelo (fem), growing indoors (stealth), month and a half into Veg, sprouted from a seed, the medium is a peat pellet, hydroponic setup, used steam distilled water, ph is about 6.0 to 6.5, the nutrients i use is General Hydroponics three part series (flora micro,grow, bloom). I also have the GH ph kit.

Some of the leaf tips have turned a slight brown color and feel a bit crispy. The lower leaves were the only leaves to have brown spotting, but that has spread to others leaves as well. Now some of the lower (older) leaves are turning yellow. The newest and strangest development is that some of the top leaves look as though they have been torn and I can't figure that out.

The fourth picture shows the tearing that I was talking about.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2013)

Ph????


----------



## pocusfocus (Jun 16, 2013)

My ph is about 6.0 to 6.5, i'm not exactly sure because i'm using a ph testing kit. It's the kit that GH makes that comes with the ph up and ph down solutions.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2013)

I think hydro likes a 5.5-5.8....When ya have the dough...get a good meter 

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes that PH is high for Hydro. But it looks like ya spilt something on the leaves to me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 16, 2013)

The PH is definitely too high for that being hydro. You want to start your solution out about 5.5 and allow it to drift up to no higher than 6.2 before adjusting it back down to 5.5 again. You definitely need to go buy you a Hanna PH meter right away. Get the PH back down where I said and that will most likely fix that problem, but you may also have a little bit of calcium deficiency beginning(the necrotic spots are good sign of calcium deficiency). I would recommend that you get some calmag suppliment and start adding in about 3ml to your rez each time you do water change.


----------



## pocusfocus (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, i'll order some calmag today. Is there any particular brand of calmag that y'all would recommend?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

Other than the necrosis on the leaf, you plant looks good.The affected leaf is down low, are you sure you did not spill or otherwise get nute solution directly on the leaves?  I notice that the other opening in the res has nothing in it in some of the pics.  Nute solution on the leaves could cause what you are seeing.  

With that said, your pH is way too high.  I am guessing that you are locking out some nutes because your pH is too high.  For instance at those pH levels Cal is not available to the plant.   I would not add anything else until you get your pH in line and then see what your plant really needs.  If you add cal-mag on your next res change and also get your pH in line, you could have too much cal.  I never need to add cal mag until flowering when using GH nutes.   

If you are going to run hydro, you NEED a decent pH meter that will read in tenths.  Also get some pH up and down and calibration fluids.

Here is a chart that shows pH and nutrient uptake  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## pocusfocus (Jun 21, 2013)

Just a quick update, I just got my PH meter and calibration fluids today. After I calibrate the unit today, I will be changing the water out of my hydroponic setup today. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## pocusfocus (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok, so I've changed the res water out and I did things slightly differently. When I removed my plant today, I placed her in a cup of regular distilled water where she sat for about two hours. I cleaned my tank as usual, but when it came time for me to mix the nutrients in the water, I put the nutrients in a little differently. I added the flora micro first, but i waited about thirty minutes before adding the flora grow, after another thirty minutes i finally added the flora bloom. when i checked the ph it was at a steady 5.8. I will check it again in when I wake up and let y'all know whats up. Thanks again for the help so far


----------

